# Slow Cooker Apricot Chicken



## tenspeed (Dec 29, 2017)

Slow Cooker Apricot Chicken

  6 skinless bone in chicken thighs
  S&P to taste
  1 onion, chopped
  2 cloves garlic, minced
  2 Tbsp. ginger, minced
  1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
  1/8 tsp. ground allspice
  14 oz. can diced tomatoes, undrained
  1 cup chicken stock
  8 oz. dried apricots

  Brown chicken on all sides in a bit of vegetable oil, set aside
  Saute onions until translucent.
  Add garlic, ginger, cinnamon, and allspice, saute for a few seconds until fragrant
  Add tomatoes and stock, cook for a few minutes until heated through
  Add chicken, onion / tomato mixture, and apricots to a slow cooker.
  Cook on low for 5 - 6 hours, high for 3 - 4 hours
  Serve over basmati rice, garnish with chopped parsley if desired

  I made this with 4 thighs and 6 oz. apricots, and it was too sweet for my liking.  I'll probably use half the amount next time.  I made this in a Cuisinart Multicooker, and the thighs were done in a little over 2 hours on high.  The Multicooker has a metal insert and a saute function, and appears to come up to temperature rather quickly, so the recommended cooking time is probably appropriate for a basic slow cooker with a ceramic crock (the original recipe was from a Rival cookbook).


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for granting the recipe request 10speed..copied and saved. I'll be doing it in my 6qt Nesco Roaster.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank you, tenspeed - this sounds like a tasty dish.  I also appreciate your tip about it being rather sweet and reducing the amount of apricots next time.  I'll also use my Nesco when I make it.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Dec 30, 2017)

I love apricots.  I was just looking for somethin g to make in my new Instant pot.

This sounds perfect.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 7, 2018)

I do almost the same thing in the pressure cooker (10 minutes) minus the tomatoes.


----------

